# How to add 2014 World Cup video to share?



## Gabrielle123 (Jun 22, 2014)

As a true fan, I think you must have your all set of equipment of your like football player, and even a collect of each session or each time he plays, this time I think you'll want to add this video in, for such a simple editing, general editing software can help us to achieve, but before you edit these video, you'll need to convert these video to the supported formats, it is recommended you use Pavtube Video Converter Ultimate, it is not only able to meet our editing capabilities, but also can meet our uploaded videos, conversion formats.


----------

